

ES6 JavaScript Destructuring in Depth - ponyfoo
http://ponyfoo.com/articles/es6-destructuring-in-depth

======
juristr
Nice article! Just linked it in my recent post about getting started with
ES2015: [http://juristr.com/blog/2015/08/jump-start-
es2015/](http://juristr.com/blog/2015/08/jump-start-es2015/)

Thx

------
joeminichino
the destructuring for optional arguments is a very useful use-case I had not
thought of. Nice post!

